# ticking sound around the cranksaft pulley 94 altima



## bong (Oct 4, 2004)

i hear a ticking sound around the cranksaft pulley after a short drive 
does any one think that its a serious problem ,think its tensioner or something
can i ignore it or could destroy my engine?one last thing can you replace the 
tensioner w/o bringing down the engine and does the chain really last as long 
as the engine? My ride has 190000kmh on it.Thanks for the info in advance.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the chains usually last a really long time, like you said, about as long as the engine. im not sure about your ticking noise, but you said it ticks AFTER a short drive? if it was the timing chain, it would make noise DURING your drive. you know, various things tick after a drive, most of the time some part of the exhaust will tick. are you sure its not your catalytic converter thats ticking?


----------

